# Drawing monitor question



## kotr5089 (Sep 26, 2018)

I recently purchased a Huion gt-191 drawing nonitor. Setup went smooth and pen calibrated. However, I am wondering if something is wrong with my pressure settings photoshop. Whenever I draw, the harder I press, the lines get thinner and lighter and the lighter I press the darker and thicker the lines get. Is this normal or not? If it is normal, is there a way to reverse it or a workaround to achievethe same?


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Probably can reverse the stuff, tr to read the manual (if you bought as new they have to give one with).


----------

